# BOULDER BUST !!!! ( not totally )



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good company, good food, great camping, awesome 4 wheeling, less than spectacular fishing ? I, know whats up with that ? It's mostly my fault for spending the last 9 months getting my self psyched up for this trip and setting high expectations. But for not knowing the mountain very well and not having a very good map we still had a great time. Not to many remote lakes close to where we were staying. Plus being limited to "drive in lakes" for my pops benefit reduced the options. But here's what we have,
[attachment=8:d7156o76]04-28-10 015.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]
My Son in Law was the fishing stud of the weekend with two nice colorado cutts and a couple of nice fat bows from cook lake.
[attachment=7:d7156o76]04-28-10 017.jpg[/
[attachment=6]04-28-10 018.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]
[attachment=5:d7156o76]04-28-10 019.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]

My boy not too thrilled with the fishing !!!!!
[attachment=4:d7156o76]04-28-10 016.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]

The cabin was awsome, definintly the way to go for an extended stay !!
[attachment=3:d7156o76]04-28-10 020.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]
[attachment=1:d7156o76]04-28-10 031.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]

Big fish Fry sunday night :lol: :EAT:

[attachment=0:d7156o76]04-28-10 026.jpg[/attachment:d7156o76]
Two cutts, several fat bows , no brooks., no tigers, oh well it could have been worse.
All in all a great trip just need to get more aquainted with the mountain and figure out the hot spots, ill be back -|\O-.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey at least you didnt get the skunk!! Nice work down there. You learn more and more every trip! Awesome to get three generations out fishing!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The old Aquarius guard station,,,,,,,nice.
I was there last year A LOT,,,Thought about renting it.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like you had fun, thanks for the post. i need to get out of this death heat and get up on the mountain again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time to me- change the time setting in your camera though. (o:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty cutts! I'm glad you got back down. Too bad your hopes were higher than your rewards, but a pile of good fish is still a great outing.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks LOAH, yeah i got to get back down there this fall, its not really that far. Loa is only 2 1/2 hrs from my house. I got to get into some of those big Brooks !!


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Is the old cook stove still in the guard station or has it been stolen. I've cooked lots of biscuits in that stove. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Some of your photos are stamped January 15, 2007. Huh??? :? :| :?: :O•-:


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's been pointed out allready. pretty nice weather for january huh ? I think need toset the date on my camera.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

partsman1 said:


> Yeah, that's been pointed out allready. pretty nice weather for january huh ? I think need toset the date on my camera.


Hahahaha


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Great fish and it sounds like an awesome trip as well, thanks for the post and pics!


----------

